
Goldman Sachs and the $580M Black Hole (2012) - dsr12
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/15/business/goldman-sachs-and-a-sale-gone-horribly-awry.html
======
rdlecler1
Unless you don't have any negotiating power, I would be very hesitant to take
an all stock deal from a non Fortune 500 company. Too much counterparts risk
to come up on the other side with nothing.

